# WARNING: X Factor viewers



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Due to a long rain delay causing the playoff baseball game to start late, Fox will not be airing X Factor at all tonight.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Due to a long rain delay causing the playoff baseball game to start late, Fox will not be airing X Factor at all tonight.


Really? Thats a suprise. What about the west coast?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Really? Thats a suprise. What about the west coast?


Why are you surprised? It's already 32 minutes past the start of the show and the 6th inning just ended. I don't think it'll air on any time zone; Joe Buck said it won't air.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't watch X-Factor... but maybe FOX learned from the complaints about Monday night's delay to Terra Nova and House resulting in a lot of people missing those shows.

Smarter to cancel the FOX primetime programming and move forward so nobody is mad they missed their favorite show.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

hmmm it is one here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

It's on right now here in Utah.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Goldlexus said:


> hmmm it is on here in the Pacific Northwest.





kiknwing said:


> It's on right now here in Utah.


Hmmmm. Well my ratings post tomorrow will be really screwed up.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

to the OP- thanks for the info. I record x-factor and we i came in tonight i had nothing but baseball. I have come to learn to adjust my timers on sundays for cbs shows for this reason! Maybe one day the program guide will have the ability to adjust itself for these situations


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The west coast re-aired last weeks 2nd episode.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Is it airing tonight? I thought I heard that. Wanna get it recorded for my wife.

TIA


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Is it airing tonight? I thought I heard that. Wanna get it recorded for my wife.
> 
> TIA


It's supposed to.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> It's supposed to.


Thanks
I assuming 8/7c?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Thanks
> I assuming 8/7c?


Yes. There looks to be no rain delays expected, but we'll see if it goes extra innings. I'll try and post any changes.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

It didn't show last night? So it is airing last nights show tonight? When will the one that was supposed to be on tonight air?


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I would say add an hour onto the recording, the way this game is going and knowing Fox and loving their commercial breaks it would be safe to add that much onto it.

It technically starts at 8/7c on Fox But like I said, I wouldn't trust that, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

My recording was cancelled tonight. I'm glad I was home...

~Alan


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> My recording was cancelled tonight. I'm glad I was home...
> 
> ~Alan


Mine was cancelled too, unfortunately I wasn't home...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rtd2 said:


> to the OP- thanks for the info. I record x-factor and we i came in tonight i had nothing but baseball. I have come to learn to adjust my timers on sundays for cbs shows for this reason! Maybe one day the program guide will have the ability to adjust itself for these situations


I tend to look at a channel and if the show isn't important enough to start on time it obviously isn't important enough for me to watch. I just kill the timer and watch something else instead.

Scrooom with there late starts.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Smarter to cancel the FOX primetime programming and move forward so nobody is mad they missed their favorite show.


Of course, your DVR recorded baseball thinking it was the sheduled episode. Then, when Fox broadcasts it the following week with the same episode tag, the 'no duplicates within 28 days' policy will kick in and you won't get that one. This has happened to me in the past.

They need to gin up a special REBROADCAST tag that will have the same episode info but that DVR's will see as a 'new' episode. Probably not gonna happen....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you're not watching it live, you're of no value to Fox.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> If you're not watching it live, you're of no value to Fox.


True... but FOX isn't smart to write off a viewer for the rest of the season just because they missed one episode.

Imagine you are normally a live viewer.. but this Monday you had to be out... so you set a timer... then come home to nothing... and FOX doesn't make it easy to catch up before next week... so now there's no point in you watching live the rest of the season.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Guide still shows baseball. Wish Fox would be the showing it online too, missed two already, would've missed a third tonight if I wasn't home.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

phrelin said:


> If you're not watching it live, you're of no value to Fox.


Not as true as it was a few years ago. Nielsen (and advertisers) now report and look at DVR numbers within 72 hours as well as live info.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah weird thing is that the guide showed baseball tonight on both the DVR and on the iPad app. If it wasn't for them saying XFaxtor was coming on tonight after the game, I never would of known.

We ended up watching it live in HD on our Clear QAM cable connection, while the DirecTV DVR dual tuners will occupy themselves the rest of the night on other stuff.

This season there is so much going on at once that we have to resort to watching something live that is available via a QAM tuner, or downloading it via the Internet and playing it through Boxee. Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Thursday I think the DVR is non stop from 8p till midnight.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Tom Robertson" said:


> Not as true as it was a few years ago. Nielsen (and advertisers) now report and look at DVR numbers within 72 hours as well as live info.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Well, sort of. Live ratings are what advertisers pay for. The addition of +same day is in many contracts. And a few will look at +3 commercial view numbers to determine how likely they are to make an ad buy on a show. Advertisers still sneer at +7. They do understand that we who DVR everything do skip most commercials and when we stop to watch one it's because it's entertaining but we're not likely to rush out and buy a product we don't already buy because we watched the ad.

To make matters worse for an old guy like me, Fox is hustling for the demo 18-49, and really likes to see high live 18-29 numbers. We 50-99 4-days-later viewers aren't even on their corporate radar.

CBS, on the other hand, has been seeking through programming and selling its advertisers its total live+same day which on a few nights is a group we fit in.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

cypherx said:


> *Yeah weird thing is that the guide showed baseball tonight on both the DVR and on the iPad app. If it wasn't for them saying XFaxtor was coming on tonight after the game, I never would of known.*
> 
> We ended up watching it live in HD on our Clear QAM cable connection, while the DirecTV DVR dual tuners will occupy themselves the rest of the night on other stuff.
> 
> This season there is so much going on at once that we have to resort to watching something live that is available via a QAM tuner, or downloading it via the Internet and playing it through Boxee. Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Thursday I think the DVR is non stop from 8p till midnight.


That is because if Detriot had won game 6 then X Factor would not of aired last night.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Right, but then they should of updated the guide.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep.. I don't watch this show... but X-Factor users were screwed last night with the surprise airing of a new episode.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yep.. I don't watch this show... but X-Factor users were screwed last night with the surprise airing of a new episode.


Wife heard about it on Facebook and I saw a small ad during the Dallas game. If it wasn't for that we never would of known.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I am astonished that I can't find a way to watch this show somewhere on my TV since my DVR thought baseball was on Fox last night.

I want to watch it and can't. Amazing. Hulu, etc...nothing


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just realized I said "X-Factor users"... instead of viewers. I wonder where my brain was!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just realized I said "X-Factor users"... instead of viewers. I wonder where my brain was!


Hmmmm. A subconscious awareness of addictive behavior?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Too bad the judges' "homes" are fake, they've adopted virtual lip-syncing and Simon's "mistake" was completely fake to inject drama into the show. Outside of that, the talent is head and shoulders above AI.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Too bad the judges' "homes" are fake, they've adopted virtual lip-syncing and Simon's "mistake" was completely fake to inject drama into the show. Outside of that, the talent is head and shoulders above AI.


Agreed. I have no issue with the show inserting some voice help with the singers but at times it was downright embarrassing. I couldn't believe the fakeness of some of the singing.

I think my fiancee laughed when Simon made the "mistake" as just about anyone could see how scripted it was


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The Brit version of X Factor got forced to admit all their "homes" were fake. Their explanation was basically, "Sure these are all just fantasy houses with perfect views/backdrops we leased for the show. But we call them the judges' "houses", not "homes" so it's not misleading in any way." Right.

The vocals are highly juiced. Some leads are lip-sync, as in the dance sequences in the groups. No way a lead could sing that perfect and dance around at the same time. Physically impossible. While other solo performances are real, but also highly post-processed, possibly including Autotuned.

The backing vocals are truly ridiculous. A major Phil Spector Wall of Sound deal. You see about 4 backup singers in the group, yet they enhance that with some huge studio session singer backing group to make it monstrous and of course, perfect. 

Then at the end their disclaimer says, "Certain portions of the show not affecting outcomes have been edited." Ya think? They need to add: "...and scripted."


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I deleted all my season passes for this show after the judges houses debacles. 

It really annoyed me with the people they sent though, how can they put those boring brewer boys through yet, send home the one of the best groups (4shore) and then to top it all off put that little wanna be rapper through. I deleted it after Simon sent that girl home, I didn't even finish watching to see the mistake, that was bunch of false drama. 

I really dislike the 2 hour episodes as well, they are a chore to watch a couple of them a week when you work a lot of hours and have to get up early.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

All of these singing shows are fake and manipulated. With X Factor, Simon has just decided to drop all pretension and turn it into a totally scripted soap opera freak show. Absurdly fake "show" houses, fake singing, huge backing tracks with scads of big professional backing choruses, tons of reverb and processing on all the voices, and now...fake judging.

It's really just a fictional TV series about a bunch of people involved in a TV singing contest. They should really call it "Glee Factor".


----------

